# S-works SL3 rider feedback....



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all,

Wondered if anyone could report how they find the s-l3 s-works frame as a ride? I ask as I am mulling over a new bike, but not sure on what one yet. 

The geometry of the bike works well for me and it seems tremendous bang for your buck but alas, cant test ride them. I currently have a Dogma which is a fine bike, but the sl3 keeps popping up on my radar and basically I wonder if it rides akin to a Dogma. I suspect yes, super stiff, super fast and goes when you put the hammer down. I reckon the headtube would allow the bike to descend wonderfully.

Any input greatly rec'd. :thumbsup:


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd imagine they ride really nice. If I ever get around to taking mine out for a ride, I'll report back. Need to glue the tubulars on first, though.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am waiting for mine to arrive soon.
But from the two test rides I had your description fits well.
After test riding many bikes including SuperSix, Madone, Addict, Parlee Z5, Giant I felt the SL3 was the best of the bunch.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks - reckon its a great bike which attracts a lot of negative vibes from cyclists for no good reason. I dont understand why people slate Specialized so much given the amount of R and D that goes into the frames these guys produce. Perhaps they are simply a soft target ? Either way, I am sorely tempted to get one, but they have sold out pretty much everywhere ....


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

Negative vibes? I've never heard a bad word about Specialized, at least since the late 90's. The bikes are sold out for a good reason.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tommyturbo said:


> *Negative vibes? I've never heard a bad word about Specialized*, at least since the late 90's. The bikes are sold out for a good reason.


I have. I attribute it to they're the ones to hate right now, because they're winning (on the pro circuit) and selling well. Trek had its stint during the LA era and Microsoft's had the top spot pretty much since their inception. Well, ok. That last example may have undermined my point.  

I say decide for yourself based on your personal set of criteria. If someone hates the bike I own and love, all's well with the world.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

diegogarcia said:


> given the amount of R and D that goes into the frames these guys produce


Have to wonder how much bike companies really spend on engineering. No doubt Spesh has lots of smart engineers. 
Carbon layup and design is a whole new ballgame. The fact that builder X once fitted bikes for Merckx or Moser isn't relevant anymore. A lot of Euro builders go on and on about their great past, but that's exactly what it is-the past!
I find it hard to believe that Europeans who were making steel or aluminum frames a few years ago have suddenly become a carbon expert.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

diegogarcia said:


> Thanks - reckon its a great bike which attracts a lot of negative vibes from cyclists for no good reason. I dont understand why people slate Specialized so much given the amount of R and D that goes into the frames these guys produce. Perhaps they are simply a soft target ? Either way, I am sorely tempted to get one, but they have sold out pretty much everywhere ....


Are you looking for a frameset or complete bike?
In either case I think you can still order one and get it in a few months.
The SL3 Pro is probably easier to get than the S-Works because they make more of them. The difference between them is hard to tell from what I hear.


----------



## Ryder321 (Sep 8, 2009)

diegogarcia said:


> Thanks - reckon its a great bike which attracts a lot of negative vibes from cyclists for no good reason. ...I am sorely tempted to get one, but they have sold out pretty much everywhere ....


Concerning a restaurant: "Nobody goes there anymore. It's too crowded." 
-Yogi Berra (American baseball player)


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I can't comment on the SL3 versus other bikes in the same category b/c I really haven't ridden the SL3's competitors. But, I can compare my Tarmac SL Pro versus my Tarmac SL3. This is no surprise, but I really love my SL3. The SL Pro is no slouch though. The main difference that I notice b/t the two is when I do hard climbing (8-17%) and/or all out sprints. The SL3 just seem to to be more reactive and responsive. I am not an expert/pro rider like many on here so I won't throw out a bunch of technical terms when describing the difference b/t the two. I am just speaking from my own personal experience. 

Main difference b/t the two bikes:

The *Tarmac S-works *weighs in at 14.98 lb. Sram Red/Force mix drivetrain. Standard BB. 11-28. Dura ace chain. Roval SL45 with S-works turbo tires. 
The *Tarmac SL Pro *weighs in at 15.04 lb. Sram Force drivetrain. BB30. 11-28. Red PG1091 chain. Roval SL28 with Comp turbo tires. 

I don't think that small weight difference is the reason for the greater responsiveness of the S-works. Someone let me know if I'm wrong. BB30 versus standard BB?


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

diegogarcia,

If you get a chance talk with rhauft. He recently purchased a 2010 SL3 and is a Pinarello man so you may want to talk with him about the two frames and how they ride.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

I purchase my '11 S-works Tarmac SL3 in the fall of '10. The local shop I ordered it from said they were getting low on the '10 models and could get the '11 in the color size I wanted. I purchased the frame and built it up myself. It rides really like none of my others (see below). Responsive it the first thing I can think of, but it's like all the energy your legs are pushing/pulling on the pedals goes right toward driving the bike in the direction you have it pointed...on flats and climbing.
Hope that helps...


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

s-works SL-3 doesn't suck


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

I managed to 'demo' an S-works SL3 frame today. Took it out and went full gas completing 25 miles at an 18 mph average. Super bike, really stiff, lively and responsive but above all else descends wonderfully. The odd thing about the S-works frame is that at times, I felt slower on the bike. However, I think that was due to the slightly higher bottom bracket. The other caveat to that point is that due to this, I wanted to push the bike more. When I took a big descent on the drops, I was feeling as if I was hitting around the 25 mph but when I snagged a look at my Garmin, I saw I was hammering along at 35 mph. Here is the rub. At no point did I feel the fear or nervous as the fork rake and head tube meant the bike went down hill very well and cornered a double s-bend really well.

The key today was giving it some welly and seeing how it went and went it did. I was on Mavic open pro wheels and SRAM Red so with my kit (rotor 170mm cranks) and a decent set of aero wheels I think this bike would get faster but leave me more confident. A slight lift in the saddle up and back means a 110mm stem ideal as I can tuck down and steam along on the hoods or drops, in the frame rather than over it as per other geometry. Something to consider. All riders will know that you ride yourself into a frame, you get a feel for how it goes and I reckon prolonged riding on this will just enhance your ability rather than deter it. It is definitely a forward machine.

As I have always maintained, it is a great bike, often overlooked and I will definately be considering one in the future. The issue at the moment is that everyone has sold out and there is no more stock on the way from Specialized UK. I can wait for the Sl4 when we consider than summer is just around the corner and I am not going to buy anything on a whim. In conclusion, less perhaps is more and I think I have scratched an itch that was a long time growing. With the spec I want, this thing could be ideal. Cheers.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I have 2010 SL3 that I purchased over a year ago. Its a superb riding and handling bike. I like it better than any steel bike I've ever owned or ridden. That means its comfortable and efficient. I'm using DA 7850 wheels with 25mm Conti 4000 tires pumped to 80#. Some may think this is sacrilegious on the SL3 but, it rides just buttery smooth, while being agile and responsive. In fact it rides every bit as good as my SL2 Roubaix - and with the same wheels (I have the same wheels on both bikes). 

I like the new top level Madone also. But the SL3 just feels a little more connected and direct. You almost feel like you are part of the road on this bike. There is no hint of disconnect or vagueness in its manners. Its great climbing and descending. I consider it the ideal bike. Everyone should ride one just to see that responsive and laterally stiff doesn't mean a harsh ride. This bike is anything but that.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I got a hold of a 2011 SL3 Pro and I finally got it finished last night and took it for a ride here in the Midwest 28 Degree weather I didnt care.lol

My other bike is a 2009 Cannondale SuperSix

Ok I cannot speak for the S Works model, but what I can share is my comparison to my Super Six. I am glad I made the change, nothing against the Supersix, I put over 4K on that 2009 frame last year and the reason I decided to get another frame is because the Cannondales seat tube is longer and I have shorter inseam and the Tarmac came in unexpected. 

My first impression was the ride. The SL3 was very quiet, and comfortable until I decided to attack my group who were busy trying to get warm.lol The SL3 responded and took everything I gave it without hesitation. I expected the same control on the turns thanks to the bigger headset 1/8 1/2 the bike was very predictable and took the turns without any problems. The specialized head mechanic wa pissed because he was trying to convince me to get a Specialized BB30 cranks, But I decided to keep my Hollowgram Canondale SL BB30 cranks w the Rotor Q rings from my supersix and I am glad I did, so what if its not a specialized crank.lol

From what I heard the difference between the S Works and the Pro is the Carbon lay up 10R vs 11R and maybe a few grams in lightness, I think unless you are one of the Schleck Brothers I dont think you will be able to tell the diffrence between the two frames as far as performance. Oh ok S Works logos vs Tarmac Pro.

I dont know if its better than the Dogma, but what I can tell you is this I got my frame from a friend for $1200 because he happened to have an extra one which is a 52 cm and thats a lot cheaper than the PinaDogs and for someone who is a weekend warrior the Tarmac has everything I need.

I just need to get rid of that blue trimming and I will be ok, I have an appointment next week w a good friend and we will see how we can fine tune the looks of this bike

Can I get your input BTW if I should just leave it alone or get rid of all that blue? Maybe putting a red stripe instead.

Thanks and hopes this helps

MidwestPlaya 
Good Time Gang (GTG) Cycling Club Member


.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Great thanks for the report. I pulled the trigger on a 2011 S-works frame in carbon black. Should be delivered this week I think .... will update as and when, but looking forward to it. O think your ride looks sweet as she is. Nice one. 

Diego.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

diegogarcia said:


> Great thanks for the report. I pulled the trigger on a 2011 S-works frame in carbon black. Should be delivered this week I think .... will update as and when, but looking forward to it. O think your ride looks sweet as she is. Nice one.
> 
> Diego.


Thanks for the feedback, I really think you will not be disappointed please keep us posted along w the pics. Its a big adjustment for me going from a brigght colored frame to a Matt Black frame but I love it, even my boy said he is digging it 

Good luck on your Build

Midwest Playa


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a 2011 Pro in Project Black gathering dust till the weather warms a bit. 

Glad you're enjoying yours, and FWIW I'd leave the paint scheme as is. I think it's a looker.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd have to agree with you on the looks, PJ. Too bad you haven't been able to ride yours much. I am finally getting some leg strength back, post knee surgery...


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Midwest Playa said:


> I just need to get rid of that blue trimming and I will be ok, I have an appointment next week w a good friend and we will see how we can fine tune the looks of this bike
> 
> Can I get your input BTW if I should just leave it alone or get rid of all that blue? Maybe putting a red stripe instead.
> 
> ...


How did you remove the paint from the fork???


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> I'd have to agree with you on the looks, PJ. Too bad you haven't been able to ride yours much. I am finally getting some leg strength back, post knee surgery...


Yeah, the winters in my area are always pretty intense (and_ long_), but this year it's just not ending. Wind chills still in the teens.  

Glad you're able to get rides in and are building some strength in your leg! :thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Gents let me show you guys a Pics of my outside taken 2 hours ago before dark. I said earlier I rode this morning at 8:00 AM and it was around 27 Degrees, I had on the full blown Assos outfit to keep me warm.lol

Midwest Playa
Good Time Gang (GTG) Cycling Club Member


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Cni2i said:


> I can't comment on the SL3 versus other bikes in the same category b/c I really haven't ridden the SL3's competitors. But, I can compare my Tarmac SL Pro versus my Tarmac SL3. This is no surprise, but I really love my SL3. The SL Pro is no slouch though. The main difference that I notice b/t the two is when I do hard climbing (8-17%) and/or all out sprints. The SL3 just seem to to be more reactive and responsive. I am not an expert/pro rider like many on here so I won't throw out a bunch of technical terms when describing the difference b/t the two. I am just speaking from my own personal experience.
> 
> Main difference b/t the two bikes:
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention I own an 06 SWorks Tarmac and it has the regular BB english Thread, and both my Super Six and SL3 are equipped w the BB30 Oh well should I say share lol

IMO the BB30 is the better crank set up. I also upgraded to the Enduro Ceramic bearings to match my Industry Nine I30 ceramic bearing wheels and off course Sram Red 

Anyways getting back to the BB30 Its alot Stiffer lighter and sexier. I highly recommend to anyone if their frame is set up for BB30 please do not get a crapy adapter to fit a regular crank. Spend the extra bucks and enjoy the BB30.

My SL3 is just a little over 14 lbs with all the FF: Components

Its even lighter when I throw in the DV3KT Carbon Reynolds Wheels

Frame is a 52 CM
BB30 Cannondale Hollowgram Sl
Selle SMP Carbon Saddle
Complete Sram Red
Industry Nine I30
KNC Skewers
Contis gran prix 4000
Latex inner Tubes
Yokozuna Cables 
Specialized Carbon bottle Cages
Time I clic Titan Pedals


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

pdainsworth said:


> How did you remove the paint from the fork???



I went to home Depot and purchased some flat black paint.LOL

I sent it to Calfee Design in California to get the fork painted I taught the blue was too much, This frame was a deal from a friend so it was such a good deal that I was stuck with the paint scheme. Calfee charged me $75.00 to paint the fork Matt Black to match the frame.

MWP


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I love my 2011 SL3. I've had Colnago Extreme Power, CX1 and BMC Road master and i will tell you that all those bikes ride great. no complaints, but, i am now a fan of Specialized. i am very impressed with the ride quality of this bike and i will be getting a 2012 Venge Mclaren the moment they come out. i am selling all my Colnagos in order to finance my 2012. i do not feel i will be giving anything up by sticking with Specialized.
this is one awesome ride.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Midwest Playa said:


> Thanks Gents let me show you guys a Pics of my outside taken 2 hours ago before dark. I said earlier I rode this morning at 8:00 AM and it was around 27 Degrees, I had on the full blown Assos outfit to keep me warm.lol
> 
> Midwest Playa
> Good Time Gang (GTG) Cycling Club Member


 And I was complaining about riding in a little rain today in Socal


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

veloci1 said:


> I love my 2011 SL3. I've had Colnago Extreme Power, CX1 and BMC Road master and i will tell you that all those bikes ride great. no complaints, but, i am now a fan of Specialized. i am very impressed with the ride quality of this bike and i will be getting a* 2012 Venge Mclaren* the moment they come out. i am selling all my Colnagos in order to finance my 2012. i do not feel i will be giving anything up by sticking with Specialized.
> this is one awesome ride.
> 
> I'm jealous. That bike is going to be very special :thumbsup:


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

What year is your Dogma? If it's a new one, i don't know why you would want a SL3. The Dogma is awesome.


----------



## guyc (Mar 16, 2011)

ghostryder said:


> What year is your Dogma? If it's a new one, i don't know why you would want a SL3. The Dogma is awesome.


If it fits and suits the rider. 

At this end of the market it's a given that just about every bike is superb. But what's the one for you may not be the one for me, and vice versa....


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

ghostryder said:


> What year is your Dogma? If it's a new one, i don't know why you would want a SL3. The Dogma is awesome.


I've seen through the woods and realised that 'esoteric' Italian stuff, though made in Taiwan is not really any better, or indeed worse than the new world carbon stuff out there which interestingly enough, though about the rider, win race after race after race. I will report on how the bike rides compared to the Dogma when built though I suspect just as well, but different. Either way, I am a **** climber so going up is a moot point.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I just got my SL3 back from my good friend who got rid of the baby blue. I also got a hold of some limited edition Zero Gravity NERD brakes which is due here soon and I am finished with this project. Getting ready for an 80 mile ride in the AM

Welcome to the Weekend!!

Midwest Playa
Good Time Gang (GTG) Cycling Club Member.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*S-Works v Dogma*



joep721 said:


> diegogarcia,
> If you get a chance talk with rhauft. He recently purchased a 2010 SL3 and is a Pinarello man so you may want to talk with him about the two frames and how they ride.


Just found this thread, sorry I'm late to the party.
I built up my S-Works a couple months ago to use as a training tool and to keep the miles down on my Dogma. After a couple of months I can report that I am still a very happy Spesh owner. The bike does everything well with no issues or complaints. In a previous ride report I compared the two bikes with a Ferrari and a Corvette. Now that I've had more time to get to know both bikes, I edit that comparison and say that the SL3 S-Works is a 911RS and the Dogma is a AMG Mercedes. Love them both for different reasons.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome bikes Hauft

I wanted to give you guys a little feedback on my first long ride w the SL3 Tarmac Pro (80 miles). I loved it. This thing is a climber, and very fast on the downhills as well and very stable at high speed, I did not have a single issue w the bike. I am sorry to say that I actually like this bike better than my Cannondale SuperSix, nothing wrong w the S Six its a prefference for me. 

I wont bore you w the details but if you have been thinking about getting one? I say go for it.

Midwest Playa
Good Time Gang (GTG) Cycling Club Member


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice work with changing from blue to red midwestplaya. What is the process your friend used? Masking tape and paint? Red even looks matte. Like the black fork alot.

Back on to the sworks topic, i ordered an tarmac sl3 pro in neon blue this week. I used to own a 2010 sworks sl3, i know a litttle downgrade. I got tired of the matte white getting dirty. It was hard to keep clean. Specialized is sold out of the 2011 sworks sl3 in satin carbon so i settled for a tarmac sl3 pro until i find a 2012 sworks sl3. Also specialized is pretty much sold out of 49cm with threaded bb. There is only one left in their inventory and its the one i used to own. Forget ebay finding my size and color options.

I love the way the tarmac sworks sl3 rode. Descending was smooth and fast . Steering was predictable not twitchy. Also its the only bike i can comfortably ride no handed and put on my vest safely.

My bike wont be built for awhile but can anyone tell me what differences in ride quality i should expect? I know my new frame is 10r carbon. Thanks


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> I used to own a 2010 sworks sl3, i know a litttle downgrade. I got tired of the matte white getting dirty. It was hard to keep clean


That's a lot of bike churn to avoid a dirty bike! I have a white 2009 Pro SL (all-white including the BB and chain stays). It takes a little extra effort to clean it properly, but I only need to do it every other month. It doesn't look that bad when dirty. Of course I generally don't take it out in the rain, that's what the rain bike is for.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> That's a lot of bike churn to avoid a dirty bike! I have a white 2009 Pro SL (all-white including the BB and chain stays). It takes a little extra effort to clean it properly, but I only need to do it every other month. It doesn't look that bad when dirty. Of course I generally don't take it out in the rain, that's what the rain bike is for.


Yeah i had to have a tarmac no matter what. I actually sold the matte white black sl3 to try out another brand but then i missed the ride and feel of my tarmac. The matte white got dirt to stick and it got embedded in the mattte finish. The finish for some reason kept dirt in there maybe due to the fine sandpaper-like finish. If i had a white clearcoat finish it would have been easier to wipe down. I ended up using goo gone to remove grease marks and a mr clean magic eraser to remove stubborn stains. Yeah it was that bad plus i rode it in winter months. Ok also i like the big specialized or sworks in big bold letters on the down tube. My old frame was too subdued.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Guys - total change of kit on my machine. Now back with DA and Zipp 101 clinchers and rides like a dream again. Pix to follow.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

diegogarcia said:


> Guys - total change of kit on my machine. Now back with DA and Zipp 101 clinchers and rides like a dream again. Pix to follow.


You calling that an "upgrade"?


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

rhauft said:


> You calling that an "upgrade"?


No a sideways move. Makes me smile more when on the bike


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

diegogarcia said:


> No a sideways move. Makes me smile more when on the bike


You replaced SR11 with D/A?


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Nice work with changing from blue to red midwestplaya. What is the process your friend used? Masking tape and paint? Red even looks matte. Like the black fork alot.
> 
> Back on to the sworks topic, i ordered an tarmac sl3 pro in neon blue this week. I used to own a 2010 sworks sl3, i know a litttle downgrade. I got tired of the matte white getting dirty. It was hard to keep clean. Specialized is sold out of the 2011 sworks sl3 in satin carbon so i settled for a tarmac sl3 pro until i find a 2012 sworks sl3. Also specialized is pretty much sold out of 49cm with threaded bb. There is only one left in their inventory and its the one i used to own. Forget ebay finding my size and color options.
> 
> ...



Sup RC

Thanks for the compliments Brian whos a very good friend made a template for my Tarmac, I can change all the stripes to what ever color I want. its vinyl labels and he invested in a very expensive machine and software to get all this stuff cut. He spent 4 hours making mines and now that hes got it down, he can cut it with any colors of choice. The vinyls labels are guaranteed to last 5 years outdoors, so its very good stuff.

This frame is originally Neon blue Color and I didnt like it so me and Brian figured out a way to cover them up w the red labels.

Anyways as you all know I am also a new owner of this awesome frame. I just want to let everyone know that if you are thinking about the SL3 dont think twice, Just Do it. 

I owned a Super Six Cannondale and all I can say is that I am in love with this freaking bike. dont get me wrong the Super Six is no pushover but I just love the Tarmac. I am not sure if its fit or what ever all I can say is I climb alot better on this bike, I am alot faster and I am more confortable in comparison. I am not a racer but I do alot of Century rides and I can tell you that this is one comfortable bike for me. I always get compliments when ever I get up and explode on the group rides they say I have a motor on the seat tube.lol 

If you have a chance to get one? Do it. Its worth every Penny.

5 StarZZZZZ rating


----------

